# CGR seatpost...why oh why did I wait so long?



## Typetwelve

Wow.

One word is all it takes to describe this thing.

I bought one last Nov but thanks to this rotten winter, I have not had a chance to ride on this seatpost outside. Until yesterday that is...

This winter has been brutal (as it has been across the US) and out local roads have taken a beating, plenty of new potholes and cracks everywhere. I took to the road yesterday for the first time in months and the seatpost was...well...not noticeable in the slightest. It actually took me some time to figure out exactly how smooth this thing really is. About 30min into the ride it dawned on me how soft the ride was on my rear. My hands were shaking an vibrating like crazy and my bum...silky smooth.

This post will not remove everything but it removes nearly all vibrations and makes my somewhat harsh Tarmac nearly as smooth on the bum as the '09 SL2 Roubaix I spent summer of '12 riding.

Long story short...I shouldn't have waited so long...what a difference that post makes.


----------



## Dunbar

I have one on my Roubaix SL4, it works quite well. I recently swapped back to a regular carbon seat post to try a different saddle and it confirmed to me how well the CG-R post works.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Typetwelve said:


> Wow.
> 
> One word is all it takes to describe this thing.
> 
> I bought one last Nov but thanks to this rotten winter, I have not had a chance to ride on this seatpost outside. Until yesterday that is...
> 
> This winter has been brutal (as it has been across the US) and out local roads have taken a beating, plenty of new potholes and cracks everywhere. I took to the road yesterday for the first time in months and the seatpost was...well...not noticeable in the slightest. It actually took me some time to figure out exactly how smooth this thing really is. About 30min into the ride it dawned on me how soft the ride was on my rear. My hands were shaking an vibrating like crazy and my bum...silky smooth.
> 
> This post will not remove everything but it removes nearly all vibrations and makes my somewhat harsh Tarmac nearly as smooth on the bum as the '09 SL2 Roubaix I spent summer of '12 riding.
> 
> Long story short...I shouldn't have waited so long...what a difference that post makes.


I'm very interested in this post but wonder how saddle height and tilt are affected. Did you have to compensate for the movement of the saddle when you set this up? Can you actually see the saddle move up and down when pushing on it or does it just absorb vibrations?


----------



## Dunbar

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'm very interested in this post but wonder how saddle height and tilt are affected. Did you have to compensate for the movement of the saddle when you set this up? Can you actually see the saddle move up and down when pushing on it or does it just absorb vibrations?


Height is a non-issue, just move seat post up or down to get the desired height. I don't adjust the tilt of my saddle with the CG-R (I level the saddle) but I run my saddle almost all the way forward. The further back you run your saddle the more sagging you may get. Keep in mind, the CG-R post has a LOT of set back. I measured 1.4cm further back than the stock seat post on my Roubaix SL2.

As far as movement, you can feel it in the saddle if you focus on it. By the second ride it was completely natural and I didn't notice anything. You have to push the saddle pretty hard to see movement when you're off the bike. If your local Specialized dealer has any bikes with a CG-R post you could always take one for a test ride.


----------



## BrynD4321

Claims that the Cobl-Gobl seat post has a lot of set back have been puzzling us. Fact is, it doesn’t have a lot of set back and has a standard set back of 25mm. The same as the Pave seat post and most other seat posts on the market. It’s your stock seat posts that only have 15mm of set back is the issue.
Anyway, loving my Cobl- Gobl seat post so much I now have the renamed CG-R on my second bike now. No difference between the two apart from name and paint finish.


----------



## Dunbar

BrynD4321 said:


> Claims that the Cobl-Gobl seat post has a lot of set back have been puzzling us.


It's a recurring theme from people who actually own them. How about this - it has a lot *more* setback than the stock seat post Specialized specs on my bike? The point we're making here is that the CG-R post may not work for some riders. I think that's worth pointing out before someone drops $200 on a seat post that they may not be able to return after it's installed.


----------



## Crispyraisin

I was planning to buy one of these. Why do you say it may not work for some riders?
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Dunbar

Crispyraisin said:


> I was planning to buy one of these. Why do you say it may not work for some riders?


Because you might not be able to get the saddle far enough forward with the CG-R post. I'm saying maybe. Not that it definitely will, or will, not work for you.


----------



## Crispyraisin

Thanks. So if the CG-R setback is 10 mm more than the stock post, I would need 10 mm of forward travel available to set it up the same as it currently.
Thanks for the info.
Russ


----------



## Dunbar

Yes, although I measured 14mm more setback compared to the stock seat post on my Roubaix SL2 (54cm.)


----------



## roadworthy

Dunbar said:


> It's a recurring theme from people who actually own them. *How about this - it has a lot more setback than the stock seat post Specialized specs on my bike*? The point we're making here is that the CG-R post may not work for some riders. I think that's worth pointing out before someone drops $200 on a seat post that they may not be able to return after it's installed.


I think you need to produce evidence of your claim...in bold.
This will take two pictures + ruler + dimensions.
Otherwise the COBL post has 25mm setback which is pretty common for setback posts throughout the industry.


----------



## Neb

roadworthy said:


> I think you need to produce evidence of your claim...in bold.
> This will take two pictures + ruler + dimensions.
> Otherwise the COBL post has 25mm setback which is pretty common for setback posts throughout the industry.


I'm guessing the stock post came with 15mm of setback, while the CGR post apparently has 25mm setback. Specialized doesn't seem to list the amount of setback on their site, so it's fair enough to emphasize that it's got 25mm of setback.

That being said you're right, it's a pretty common amount of setback...


----------



## dougrocky123

I just measured mine the best I could. 28mm


----------



## Dunbar

roadworthy said:


> I think you need to produce evidence of your claim...in bold.This will take two pictures + ruler + dimensions.


I did measure it as have 14mm more setback than the stock seat post that came on my 2013 SL2 Roubaix (54cm). I did not take pictures. Sorry, but I'm not gonna go through the hassle of swapping seat posts again just to prove it here.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Dunbar said:


> Height is a non-issue, just move seat post up or down to get the desired height. I don't adjust the tilt of my saddle with the CG-R (I level the saddle) but I run my saddle almost all the way forward. The further back you run your saddle the more sagging you may get. Keep in mind, the CG-R post has a LOT of set back. I measured 1.4cm further back than the stock seat post on my Roubaix SL2.
> 
> As far as movement, you can feel it in the saddle if you focus on it. By the second ride it was completely natural and I didn't notice anything. You have to push the saddle pretty hard to see movement when you're off the bike. If your local Specialized dealer has any bikes with a CG-R post you could always take one for a test ride.


Thank Dunbar, My bike shop has one set aside for me, can't wait to get it on the bike and try it out. According to the Specialized website it states the size as 27mm x 350mm; 25mm offset (SETBACK)


----------



## Dunbar

BTW, I did post this picture before when we were discussing setback on the CG-R. You can see the center of the seat clamp is quite a bit further back on the CG-R post compared to my regular carbon seat post.


----------



## purdyd

Dunbar said:


> BTW, I did post this picture before when we were discussing setback on the CG-R. You can see the center of the seat clamp is quite a bit further back on the CG-R post compared to my regular carbon seat post.


I think the 'confusion' in setback has to do with the definition and how they are made

Setback is defined In relation to the pivot point of adjusting the seat angle

The cgr pivot point is very high, some of the two bolt seat posts have a lower pivot point

So for instance my Ritchie two bolt the center of the pivot point is 25mm from the center of the post and so is the cgr

However the clamp is setback more on the cgr

As for setup, at least in my case, the seat has to be more nose done because when you put weight on it, it pivots up

And today when I could barely pedal on the way home and was sagging on the saddle I was thinking, maybe a tad more nose done would be good.


----------



## Typetwelve

I believe the issue is not only the offset…but also where the seat post clamps on. Look at this pic:










I'm a 6' tall, proportionate male riding a 56cm Tarmac. Needless to say, I am not stretched out on my bike by any means.

That seat is SLAMMED forward…it literally will not go another mm. When I had my professional fit, he wasn't even sure if I was going to be able to use that seat post stating I may have to go back to the stock (Which is supposedly a 25mm offset as well). He kept pushing it more and more forward until it bottomed out and he said it just fits. 

They can claim a 25mm offset all they want and I am not going to try to measure the thing…but I will say this, an inch is an inch is an inch. That seat clamp is WAY farther back than 25mm/1in.

Thankfully, in my case, it just barely works.


----------



## Manning

I was all set to buy one, then had one in my hands. It's got craploads of setback. Definitely won't work for me. Too bad as I love the idea.


----------



## pspycho

I have one installed on my Crux and am enjoying it immensely. Also, per the previous posters, the setback does seem a bit extreme and I have my saddle set all the way forward to compensate. I was riding a 2012 Roubaix, and I'd have to say that the 2014 Crux with the CG-R is just as compliant as the Roubaix with a regular seatpost (or even better).


----------



## roadworthy

Typetwelve said:


> I believe the issue is not only the offset…but also where the seat post clamps on. Look at this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 6' tall, proportionate male riding a 56cm Tarmac. Needless to say, I am not stretched out on my bike by any means.
> 
> That seat is SLAMMED forward…it literally will not go another mm. When I had my professional fit, he wasn't even sure if I was going to be able to use that seat post stating I may have to go back to the stock (Which is supposedly a 25mm offset as well). He kept pushing it more and more forward until it bottomed out and he said it just fits.
> 
> They can claim a 25mm offset all they want and I am not going to try to measure the thing…but I will say this, an inch is an inch is an inch. *That seat clamp is WAY farther back than 25mm/1in.
> *
> Thankfully, in my case, it just barely works.


In bold...it isn't. Many are deceived by the new COBL post...because optically it looks like it has a lot more setback than it has. This is because of the forward offset which creates the pivoting/suspension effect and creates the illusion of more setback.

This can be and is proved pictorially. A tenant of scale is...for an orthogonal (perpendicular in 2 views) view of any picture, a single dimension can be used as scale for other features. This is not unlike using a scale on a map for example.
See below. I have constructed such a picture. All you have to do is compare the setback to the seat post diameter which is known to be 27.2mm. Amount of setback is not as wide as the width of the post. It is a bit less. This comports with the advertised setback of the COBL post which is stated to be 25mm which is accurate. The center of the saddle clamp shares the centerline with the single bolt that the post tilts around.

A further word. The guys that develop this stuff are smart. They understand industry norms and the demographics of their customers. They aren't going to put a high end seat post out there that doesn't have appeal to this broad demographic. In the industry, the most popular setback for a setback post is 25mm. Many pros in the peloton ride this amount of setback. I do too for example. My seatpost of choice is the FSA K-force light 2 bolt with 25mm setback.

All said, my disappointment with this post isn't the setback or its functionality. Everybody who rides it believes it to be a homerun. My gripe pertains to the use of a single bolt to not only control saddle tilt but clamping load. This asks a lot of a single bolt and why the most popular posts among racers are 2 bolt. The torque for that single bolt is a full 10 ft-lbs which to me is ridiculous for a standard L shaped allen wrench which requires a fair amount of hand strength. A torque wrench with an allen socket is best for this adjustment.


----------



## Neb

13.6 Nm (pdf)? That's rather impressive, I thought that the 12Nm spec for the Enve seatposts was quite a lot already.


----------



## roadworthy

Neb said:


> 13.6 Nm (pdf)? That's rather impressive, I thought that the 12Nm spec for the Enve seatposts was quite a lot already.


Yup...10 ft-lb = 120 in-lbs = 13.6 Nm. 
Point is...its needless. Spesh did a clean sheet design with this post. They could have made it 2 bolt which btw Spesh makes...they have a 2 bolt seatpost. Instead they cloned the Pave single bolt.

Some simiple arithmetic...
10 ft-lbs applied with a 4 inch long allen key = 30 lbs of hand force. So tightening the COBL post with a standard L shaped allen key is going to be a struggle on the road for many unless possessing strong hand strength. All 2 bolt posts are a fraction of this...for the simple reason that opposing bolt tension applies a lot more leverage to keep the saddle in position versus a pivot bolt which relies on a high level of compression.


----------



## Dunbar

roadworthy said:


> Some simiple arithmetic...
> 10 ft-lbs applied with a 4 inch long allen key = 30 lbs of hand force. So tightening the COBL post with a standard L shaped allen key is going to be a struggle on the road for many unless possessing strong hand strength.


I did not know this but I arrived at the same conclusion after the seat slipped and angled back a couple times in the middle of the ride. After the second time that happened I started applying a lot more torque with my allen key. I can't bring myself to buy a torque wrench just for my bike.


----------



## roadworthy

Dunbar said:


> I did not know this but I arrived at the same conclusion after the seat slipped and angled back a couple times in the middle of the ride. After the second time that happened I started applying a lot more torque with my allen key. I can't bring myself to buy a torque wrench just for my bike.


Hi Dunbar,
Yeah...an unfortunate by-product of 'one stop shopping'...the whole basis for a single bolt clamp which screws the pooch by trying to simplify saddle adjustment... which have been troubled way back to the day of the serrated single bolt Campy posts that used to slip at the most inopportune times. Old cyclists like me remember those days well. Few things spoil a ride more than losing your saddle tilt which we each take the time to set to get the saddle position just right to balance our weight where the sun don't shine.  This is where micro adjustable 2 bolt clamps are much better...loosen a 1/4 turn on one bolt and tighten the other side to adjust the saddle by a fraction of a degree. A 2 bolt saddle can't loose its tilt by design. Can't beat a 2 bolt post and again why I was so disappointed in the new COBL post because it is such an outstanding concept and a simpler solution to what Trek did with their Domane. I will go a step further and say I believe a post of this nature with further refinement will be the future of cycling..promoting frameset rear triangles to have the stiffest of energy transfer and yet decouple the rider for best ride quality. I also believe Spesh could have styled the COBL post better....a bit of an eye sore as well...with its awkward looking forward offset which gives the illusion there is more setback than there is.

A couple of years ago when I got my Roubaix frameset, it came with the Pave single bolt post which is the identical clamp design used for the COBL post. There is one section of road I used to ride in the Midwest where it would always slip because it is a rough patch and in a group ride we would often hammer this section to be done with it and that dam post would just slip. Unlike you, I own a few torque wrenches and learned just how much torque it takes to keep that saddle in place if you are a bigger rider in particular...I am 180# and just over 6'.

A further tip I learned from a fellow owner is...disassemble the post clamp and clean bearing surfaces with alcohol. Be sure to disregard the spec picture below and NOT grease the contact surfaces...OK to grease the bolt but NOT the collar that relies on compression. Then apply a light coat of carbon paste and reassemble. This will increase surface friction and help keep saddle tilt at a lower torque. The joint is in effect a clutch of sorts...increase friction and the clutch will grab harder with less compression which is function of surface area and bolt tension. So try that if yours comes loose at the torque most guys can muster with a small allen wrench versus greater leverage of a long torque wrench and allen socket.

Ride safe.

Pic of the exploded joint below:


----------



## OldChipper

roadworthy said:


> In bold...it isn't. Many are deceived by the new COBL post...because optically it looks like it has a lot more setback than it has. This is because of the forward offset which creates the pivoting/suspension effect and creates the illusion of more setback.
> 
> This can be and is proved pictorially. A tenant of scale is...for an orthogonal (perpendicular in 2 views) view of any picture, a single dimension can be used as scale for other features. This is not unlike using a scale on a map for example.
> See below. I have constructed such a picture. All you have to do is compare the setback to the seat post diameter which is known to be 27.2mm. Amount of setback is not as wide as the width of the post. It is a bit less. This comports with the advertised setback of the COBL post which is stated to be 25mm which is accurate. The center of the saddle clamp shares the centerline with the single bolt that the post tilts around.
> 
> A further word. The guys that develop this stuff are smart. They understand industry norms and the demographics of their customers. They aren't going to put a high end seat post out there that doesn't have appeal to this broad demographic. In the industry, the most popular setback for a setback post is 25mm. Many pros in the peloton ride this amount of setback. I do too for example. My seatpost of choice is the FSA K-force light 2 bolt with 25mm setback.


Well all that's very interesting, but like many here, I can't get the stock S-Works saddle anywhere near far enough forward to match my fit specs (saddle nose 6cm behind BB center) and I'm not some genetic freak. My LBS says this is far from uncommon in their experience (they are a LARGE Spesh dealer in the Denver area). It is an amazing post, but I just can't make it fit. I bought an ENVE post to replace it (also 25mm set back) and it works perfectly. I'd say the very smart developers at Specialized screwed the pooch on this one. Also their use of ovalized clamps on the post to be compatible with the Spesh carbon rail saddles severely limits your choice of saddles. So, unless Spesh saddles or a very limited number of others work for you, you're out of luck wr2 using the CGR. 

Seriously bums me out since on my limited number of rides on the CGR post, it is freaking amazing in terms of smoothing out the road. Road seams that I normally have to get out of the saddle for, I just cruised over barely noticing them. 

I wonder, has anyone tried reversing the post?

On further reflection, I believe the issue with your analysis may be you're measuring along the axis of the seatpost rather than against a vertical plane which is what is relevant to saddle positioning vs the BB.


----------



## OldChipper

Neb said:


> 13.6 Nm (pdf)? That's rather impressive, I thought that the 12Nm spec for the Enve seatposts was quite a lot already.


ENVE spec is actually 8-12 NM. I use 10 and it seems to be holding fine (and I'm no 145 lb climbing specialist).


----------



## roadworthy

OldChipper said:


> Well all that's very interesting, but like many here, I can't get the stock S-Works saddle anywhere near far enough forward to match my fit specs (saddle nose 6cm behind BB center) and I'm not some genetic freak. My LBS says this is far from uncommon in their experience (they are a LARGE Spesh dealer in the Denver area). It is an amazing post, but I just can't make it fit. I bought an ENVE post to replace it (also 25mm set back) and it works perfectly. I'd say the very smart developers at Specialized screwed the pooch on this one. Also their use of ovalized clamps on the post to be compatible with the Spesh carbon rail saddles severely limits your choice of saddles. So, unless Spesh saddles or a very limited number of others work for you, you're out of luck wr2 using the CGR.
> 
> Seriously bums me out since on my limited number of rides on the CGR post, it is freaking amazing in terms of smoothing out the road. Road seams that I normally have to get out of the saddle for, I just cruised over barely noticing them.
> 
> I wonder, has anyone tried reversing the post?
> 
> On further reflection, I believe the issue with your analysis may be you're measuring along the axis of the seatpost rather than against a vertical plane which is what is relevant to saddle positioning vs the BB.


My analysis is sound. The COBL post has 25mm setback. If you have any doubts contact Specialized Joe and ask him...he has direct contact with Specialized engineering department.
So basically you have substituted one 25mm seat post for another and miraculously got it work.

The other elephant in the room is how you arrived at 6cm as your magical best setback. Some pros ride with 110mm setback. I ride with 100mm setback.
No the COBL post is not all things. It is not a 0 offset post...nor does it have 16mm like the popular dogleg Thomson post. And no its offset won't work well for all riders. Statistically however a 25mm setback post...what the COBL post is...works for many pros and amateurs including me....though I personally don't endorse the concept or ride the COBL post. I prefer a solid post. 

In summary, Specialized didn't screw the pooch. On the contrary. A better statement is...many screw the pooch by their interpretation of design intent as well as screw the pooch in terms of what setback they believe is correct for weight distribution and kinematics for maximum power generation. Blind adherence to KOPS is dismissed by most leading fitters.


----------



## purdyd

OldChipper said:


> Well all
> 
> On further reflection, I believe the issue with your analysis may be you're measuring along the axis of the seatpost rather than against a vertical plane which is what is relevant to saddle positioning vs the BB.


It seems to be a very honest 25mm setback.

Not sure how others measure but they might know the market better....

I don't see a lot of racers using it

Saw this the other day. Very nice looking


----------



## Lallement

I'll have to get down to my LBS to see if he has one on a new bike that I can look at. Some of the roads in my area are pretty rough so it would really make riding a bit more comfortable.


----------



## tednugent

I love my CG-r on my aluminum frame bike 

I had my LBS confirm my fit


----------



## darwinosx

Like all Specialized carbon components this post has a 240 lb weight limit. Leaves me out plus even if I was close I wouldn't want to use it.


----------



## OldChipper

roadworthy said:


> My analysis is sound. The COBL post has 25mm setback. If you have any doubts contact Specialized Joe and ask him...he has direct contact with Specialized engineering department.
> So basically you have substituted one 25mm seat post for another and miraculously got it work.
> 
> The other elephant in the room is how you arrived at 6cm as your magical best setback. Some pros ride with 110mm setback. I ride with 100mm setback.
> No the COBL post is not all things. It is not a 0 offset post...nor does it have 16mm like the popular dogleg Thomson post. And no its offset won't work well for all riders. Statistically however a 25mm setback post...what the COBL post is...works for many pros and amateurs including me....though I personally don't endorse the concept or ride the COBL post. I prefer a solid post.
> 
> In summary, Specialized didn't screw the pooch. On the contrary. A better statement is...many screw the pooch by their interpretation of design intent as well as screw the pooch in terms of what setback they believe is correct for weight distribution and kinematics for maximum power generation. Blind adherence to KOPS is dismissed by most leading fitters.


Hmmm... let's apply Occam's Razor. Which is more likely, that: A) I and many others who would very much like to get the CGR seatpost to work for them and have gotten many other 25 mm setback posts to work for their position (and who are now stuck with a useless $200+ CGR seatpost BTW) are lying or hallucinating -OR- B) every other seatpost manufacturer has conspired to convince the market that their 23mm setpack posts are really 25mm -OR- C) that Specialized, who have a significant financial stake in selling CGR seatposts and, therefore, getting people believe that the setback on it is 25mm, f*cked up in design or production and are lying to cover their butts? 

I got a different 25mm setback post to "magically" work for me? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! If that's the case, why wouldn't I wave the same magic wand and get the CGR to work for me? I ***really*** like it; I just can't make it work. 

I "arrived" at 6cm setback by visiting 2 different, highly regarded bike fitters in the Denver metro area (an area lousy with pros and high-end amateurs) - NOT by simply measuring knee-over-pedal-spindle - and by logging well over 10,000 miles with this position. Seems to be working.  You may not be aware that the average pro has a longer femur than the average bike-riding population so not surprising that they would ride with a greater set-back.


----------



## Crispyraisin

The CG-R seatpost has the exact same setback as the Pave seatpost.


----------



## dougrocky123

I have six road bikes all set up the same. All the seat posts have setback but I never bothered to measure them.One of them is a Roubaix with the CG-R. Pretty much middle of saddle rails like all the rest of my bikes. Plenty of room to go forward or back.


----------



## Dunbar

There are many posts complaining about the setback of the CG-R seat post. I don't know why this is even being debated at this point.


----------



## NZPeterG

I do not get it with running your saddles so far forward? are you all doing Tri's or Ironman?
I run my saddles forward with my knee over the pedal! (the old standard form years ago) but after a BODY GEOMETRY FIT and how I can climb hills faster in a higher gear and go faster all round.
My saddle is how 20mm plus back from this point and at last i'm having fun riding 
On a lot of my bikes the saddle is as far back as I can get it.

I would say get a BODY GEOMETRY FIT and see how much more fun you all can have with a good fit 

I plan to fit a CG-R seatpost on my Awol :thumbsup:

Kiwi Pete.....


----------



## roadworthy

Crispyraisin said:


> The CG-R seatpost has the exact same setback as the Pave seatpost.


....which = 25mm and sold on many high end Specialized bikes.


----------



## Dunbar

roadworthy said:


> ....which = 25mm and sold on many high end Specialized bikes.


And we all know that whether you are 5' or 6'6" 25mm of setback on your seat post is guaranteed to work for every rider...



NZPeterG said:


> My saddle is how 20mm plus back from this point and at last i'm having fun riding :


You should totally #slamthatstem while you're at it.


----------



## bike-ra

OldChipper said:


> ...I wonder, has anyone tried reversing the post?...


Bump...I just bought a *2018 S-Works Roubiaix* (sweet) and I have very short legs. I've never been able to use anything but a zero setback seatpost (or something close) on any bike I've ever owned. Using the age-old method of dropping a plumb bob from the bony protrusion just below my knee cap (with my pedal at 3 o'clock), even with a 10mm setback seatpost (which is what I had on hand) I'll need a -10mm-ish setback seatpost (which doesn't exist AFAIK) in order to get my saddle far-enough forward on the Roubaix. Of course using a seatpost that will tilt enough when turned around backwards will work). *Better still s**ince I already have the CG-R (aka cobble gobbler) why not use it reversed/backwards?* I know that its suspension performance won't be as good in this position but I'm more concerned with some odd or even dangerous side-effects.


----------



## bike-ra

I reversed my CG-R cobble gobbler post for a short test ride and it seemed to work nearly as well as if it were in the "correct" orientation. The only problem is *forget about using a saddle bag *(the turkey neck protrudes to the rear of the saddle such that only the teensiest saddle might fit in there). 

This is a deal breaker for me so I've shelled out yet more bucks for my new bike to get a Specialized S-Works Carbon 20mm setback post, which I'll reverse but which won't prevent me from using a decent-sized seatbag. BTW - there aren't many seat posts out there that will allow the seat rail mechanism to rotate sufficiently to reverse it (i.e., 360deg for the Spesh)...there's the Bonty XXX and an even pricier Zipp SL Speed but not much else. 

Personally *I don't think the loss of the CG-R is that noticeable for the Roubaix *(which uses other design features to add compliance to the rear of the bike). Is it better with it - yes. But, knowing that setback seatposts don't work with my short legs, prior to buying the Roubaix I demo'd it back-to-back with the CG-R and then a 0mm setback post (in alloy no less). I found the loss in rear compliance to be minimal IMHO other than on big hits. And when I see big hits coming I normally lift my butt off the saddle well in advance (which is good practice with or without the CG-R).

*So reversing the C-GR seatpost for those with short legs still looks like a good solution (unless there's some long term durability/failure issues with using it in this manner), and as long as you can do without a saddle bag. Two big BUT's?*:confused5:


----------



## J-Flo

bike-ra said:


> . . . the Roubaix (which uses other design features to add compliance to the rear of the bike).


What other design features add compliance to the rear of the current model Roubaix? It has a lower-than-normal seat post clamp but that’s it. Otherwise the rear triangle is the same as a Tarnac, very stiff. As it should be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike-ra

J-Flo said:


> What other design features add compliance to the rear of the current model Roubaix? It has a lower-than-normal seat post clamp but that’s it. Otherwise the rear triangle is the same as a Tarnac, very stiff. As it should be.


Actually the 65mm section of the Roubaix's seat tube above the clamp has a larger inner dimension than that of the seatpost's 27.2mm O.D. (about 10mm larger in the fore/aft direction). Therefore the seatpost can theoretically flex fore/aft in that area by +/- 5mm. Of course the Tarmac doesn't have this area of added seatpost flex (since the seatpost clamp is at the top of the seat tube as you mentioned). Otherwise I do agree that the rest of the rear triangle is stiff on both bikes (I test road a Tarmac & Roubaix back-to-back). 

OTOH - Whether the Roubaix's additional 65mm length of seatpost fore/aft flex provides much if any added rear end compliance is hard for me to say since I didn't find that the CG-R added that much compliance either. Personally I think this is just fine since I tend to keep my butt hovered over the saddle when the road surface is rough rather than depending on any frame/seatpost compliance. And besides I'd rather have a stable platform for hard seated efforts especially while climbing. In contrast I believe that the Trek Domane provides more rear compliance than the Roubaix but I did not find that to be a plus since the Domane's seatpost felt like it was moving around during hard seated climbing efforts (which was distracting in the least and even felt like it could be robbing me of power).


----------



## frdfandc

I'm switching from the CG-R to a Cannondale SAVE post. I have both - SAVE post on my mountain bike - so I switched them. Definitely a difference for the better.


----------

